# Prayer Request



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Please say a prayer for my nephew. He is a senior in high school and just got life flighted from a local hospital to a better regional one. He is having some pretty major heath problems. I know this isnt typical for this site, but he could use all the help he could get right now. I'm not overly religous, but do believe in the power of prayer and Gods will.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Will do Tom. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing those thoughts. Godspeed to your nephew.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I pray your nephew will get better.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Prayers from central Florida on the way, too.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Prayers for your nephew and his family in their hour of need


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Your nephew and family are in our prayers.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Wasn't even through reading your post before prayers were being sent.

73 and may God bless and watch over you and your family and give you no more than you can handle, Mark


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Praying for your nephew and the whole family


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I will pray for your nephew.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and yours


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Prayers for the family


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Prayers from Ohio. Hope all is well.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, your thoughts and prayers are much appreciated. Short term things are looking a little better then the other day. The meds they have him on seem to doing some good. If he keeps on improving hopefully they can take him off the ventilater in the next couple days.

Thanks again


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Prayers sent...

Ventilator... wow. Mind sharing what sort of problems he's having??

Later and God Bless!
OL JR


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's hoping for continued improvement.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

luke strawwalker said:


> Prayers sent...
> 
> Ventilator... wow. Mind sharing what sort of problems he's having??
> 
> ...


It started out with pneumonia, then combined with an asthma attack he couldn't breath. At the local hospital they found the infection had spread to his other lung, so they but him on the vent. They have been turning to oxygen down but his levels still aren't where they would like them, but he is improving. They found out today that he has diabetes. From what I understand they still think he might have another underlying problem, they are looking into it.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the update will continue to keep your nephew and family in my prayers


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Fowllife said:


> It started out with pneumonia, then combined with an asthma attack he couldn't breath. At the local hospital they found the infection had spread to his other lung, so they but him on the vent. They have been turning to oxygen down but his levels still aren't where they would like them, but he is improving. They found out today that he has diabetes. From what I understand they still think he might have another underlying problem, they are looking into it.


Hmmm... bad stuff... Hope he's in good hands and improving!

OL JR


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Fowllife, thanks for letting us know what's happening. More prayers sent for all of you.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

A coworker of mine was exposed to an aerosolized mold that incubated in his lungs. Was pretty bad for a while so kind of a similar treatment protocol. Lung infections are not fun and can take awhile to clear up. We will keep you and the rest of the Haytalk family in our daily prayers.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Just a brief update. My nephew is still in the ICU and on the ventilator. They are slowly lower his air and he is making progress, just slow. If he keeps on improving they hope to be able to take him off the vent in the next 5-7 days. After that it's typically 7-10 days of therapy. Even though the prospect of 2 more weeks in the hospital doesn't sound very good, it's much better then last Friday when they didn't know if he would make it through the night. Slow progress is still progress.He is in pretty good spirits now, which seems to go a long ways also.

Thanks again for all your prayers, they are much appreciated.


----------

